# First fish on the new reel and my first black drum



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

I had dabbled in flyfishing years ago and caught some small trout and ladyfish but nothing of size. Recently after talking with some guys who do it I bought me a new reel got rigged back up and started walking the beach. After a couple trips with no fish I finally got a shot at one yesterday. I had a buddy of mine with me who doesnt fly fish but had a pompano jig. We drum just cruising right up along the beach and for the next 20 minutes followed it taking turns throwing at it. I got down to a shallow bar and walked out to get in front of the fish and finally it showed some intrest in the fly but wouldnt eat just yet. It took mt stripping the clouser painfully slow to finally get a strike and it was on!!! I finally got some backing pulled off the reel!!!!!!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Great job Chris!!! Looks fun but I bet you have to have patience. Nice fish


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice fish. That had to be fun on that rod plus the satisfaction of finally aggravating him into biting. Way to go.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice catch on the Fly:thumbsup:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

great catch, some awesome pics too!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Excellent work. I cannot wait to get down next month to do that very thing.


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys!!! I noticed that in my origonal post I left out something very important. I have to brag on the guys over at Allen flyfishing for their customer service!!! I recived an Alpha III for Chirstmas and after the second trip I noticed the drag felt a little sticky. No big deal, I was just going to try to work on it myself. After talking to the guys at Allen they said if a product is not working flawlessly they dont want that product in the field. With no questions asked, hoops to jump through, or paperwork to fill out they said they would be sending me a new frame and drag, they also threw in some new 30lb backing. Its nice to see a company that care about their customers and the quality of the products they are putting out rather than just $$$.


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Snobbler said:


> Thanks for the comments guys!!! I noticed that in my origonal post I left out something very important. I have to brag on the guys over at Allen flyfishing for their customer service!!! I recived an Alpha III for Chirstmas and after the second trip I noticed the drag felt a little sticky. No big deal, I was just going to try to work on it myself. After talking to the guys at Allen they said if a product is not working flawlessly they dont want that product in the field. With no questions asked, hoops to jump through, or paperwork to fill out they said they would be sending me a new frame and drag, they also threw in some new 30lb backing. Its nice to see a company that care about their customers and the quality of the products they are putting out rather than just $$$.


 
thats great costumer service there!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a couple of Allen reels one I had to send one back due to a drag problem. they put a new one in the mail to me when they received it and sent it overnight. 
I was impressed


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice catch............Released?

Robin


----------



## Snobbler (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah after a few quick pics got him back in the water. Didnt take much reviving before he swam off.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I've had some good long fights w/Reds on the beach, they never seem to be winded. It's like point them out and there they go.

I'd love to get a B-Drum on the fly just so I could say I did .


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Gotta love those allen reels! Good work! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

